# Updated Pics



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)




----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lookin sweet!!!! keep up the good work!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

That is one hell of a B15 man! Really like the CF hood on Silver paint w/ black wheels. The exact scheme I want! And isn't snow a bitch? haha.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *That is one hell of a B15 man! Really like the CF hood on Silver paint w/ black wheels. The exact scheme I want! And isn't snow a bitch? haha. *


Is that a B15?
For me is an Altima thou...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Lookin' tight Albert.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Lookin' tight Alex. *



Close, but I'm Albert........


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *That is one hell of a B15 man! Really like the CF hood on Silver paint w/ black wheels. The exact scheme I want! And isn't snow a bitch? haha. *



Nope, not a B15, if it was, damn I did a clean job of making it a L30.......aka Altima.........hold on, I do own an Altima.......


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Yeah, I was asleep when I looked at those pictures!! LoL. Sorry man, I feel really stupid now. But still an Altima, DAMN good looking. Sorry man, I'm still out of it.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Sweet Altima bro.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *Yeah, I was asleep when I looked at those pictures!! LoL. Sorry man, I feel really stupid now. But still an Altima, DAMN good looking. Sorry man, I'm still out of it. *



It's cool. I get anywhere from what year Maxima to Infinity so, you're not the only one that mistakes my car.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *Close, but I'm Albert........ *


DAMNIT! I knew it! Oops.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *DAMNIT! I knew it! Oops. *




It's cool.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks sweet, any back shots for us?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Great looking Alti :banana:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice Alti. Makes me miss the 98 the wife had.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Looks sweet, any back shots for us? *



Not yet, I'll post them when I get a chance.


----------



## NissanAdict (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

NissanAdict said:


> * *



Good or bad??? Just curious.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

i like... good clean lines... any engine work???


----------

